# Washable Pee Pads?



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Those of you who use washable pee pads, can you share with me where you got them, the size, and the price? 

Also care instructions would be helpful. Do they require special laundering to preserve their absorbent quality, or can they just be tossed in the washer and laundered any old way?

Thank you! :grommit:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Any Medical supply store will carry them. That's where I got mine. Mine are 34x36 inches. I just put 'em in the washer, then put 'em in the dryer at low heat.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sue is right. I have been using them consistently for over a year an a half and I love them.

You can search on ebay. You can also check with a local hospital or nursing home and see if you can add on to an order. 

I have gotten mine at both of these places:

http://www.bhmedwear.com//categories.asp?dept_id=1177

Washable Bed Pads

Measure your area and get the sizes you need. I get the big 33x24 and also smaller "chair" pads that are 231x17-ish.

I wash them with a vinegar rinse and occasionally I use bleach. The initial investment was steep but it beats the cost of the paper pads over time, no one can shred these, I never "forgot" to order paper pads and they are easy to clean.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Elaina Marie makes and sells them on yipee!! on face book good price, she also on here. Let me know ill get you link I think you have to be invited not sure.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I buy mine from ODC Merchandise online. They work great and priced right!

http://www.odcmerchandise.com/


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought mine at Target..... I have smaller sizes but really like the CIRCO brand Full-Length Crib Pad 27x52 ($10 USD). Like everyone else has said..... they are worth the initial start up fees...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Absorbent and washable floor mats for pet incontinence | Conni Critters


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all, for your input. I've checked out all the links you've provided. Virginia, just fyi, ODC Merchandise has taken down their page, or closed up shop, or something. The link is no longer active. I've searched for the store name on google, and get that same link, so I dunno. :dontknow:

I have some errands to run today, so I'll check out Target, just to see if they have any of those crib pads that Jan mentioned. 

One other question. The pads will be sitting on a hardwood floor. I'm thinking I"m going to have the same problem with the washable pads as I have with the disposable ones.....they slip and slide everywhere! Currently I put a towel down under the pads, which provides a little more friction so less slippage. I hate doing that....they're both trained to the pads, but "pad" is a much more loose definition in their minds than it is in mine! "Anything lying on the floor" = "pad" to them, so they'll pee on any part of the towel that shows, just as well as they will on the pads. 

Any suggestions on how to reduce slippage without resorting to something underneath?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I use the rubberized, waffle type of shelf liner under slippery throw rugs. I just cut a strip smaller than the rug and place it under. It really helps grip the floor.
You could also put a strip of bathtub caulking across the backside of the pad, top, center and bottom. Don't know how it would hold up to washing and drying though


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Or buy one of those textured plastic mats they sell at office supply stores for under computer chairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

jan896 said:


> I bought mine at Target.....CIRCO brand Full-Length Crib Pad 27x52 ($10 USD).





Tink said:


> I have some errands to run today, so I'll check out Target, just to see if they have any of those crib pads that Jan mentioned.


I went to Target this morning and bought 4 more crib pads..... thanks for reminding me just make sure you don't get the 'fitted' crib pads'... sometimes they are hanging with these non-fitted pads....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tink said:


> Thanks all, for your input. I've checked out all the links you've provided. Virginia, just fyi, ODC Merchandise has taken down their page, or closed up shop, or something. The link is no longer active. I've searched for the store name on google, and get that same link, so I dunno. :dontknow:
> 
> I have some errands to run today, so I'll check out Target, just to see if they have any of those crib pads that Jan mentioned.
> 
> ...


http://www.odcmerchandise.com/ still works for me? That is where I get them too. At $2.50 a pad, you can't beat that.

I put the pad inside a washing machine pan (about $30) from Home Depot. Keeps it from siding and a dog from peeing right on the edge.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> I use the rubberized, waffle type of shelf liner under slippery throw rugs. I just cut a strip smaller than the rug and place it under. It really helps grip the floor.
> You could also put a strip of bathtub caulking across the backside of the pad, top, center and bottom. Don't know how it would hold up to washing and drying though


Debra, the shelf liner is a great idea. They make actual pads, too, that go under rugs to prevent slippage. Actually, I think my roommate has a bunch in the hall closet...I'll check it out. I'll buy some shelf liner too, see what works best. Thanks! 



> http://www.odcmerchandise.com/ still works for me? That is where I get them too. At $2.50 a pad, you can't beat that.
> 
> I put the pad inside a washing machine pan (about $30) from Home Depot. Keeps it from siding and a dog from peeing right on the edge.


I can't get that link to work. Someone else mentioned it too. It's broken. I don't know if the company's out of business or the website's just down, but you can't link to the store under any circumstances, and believe me I've tried!

The washing machine pan's a GREAT idea! Jazz still has a tendency to believe that as long as her front paws are on the pad, or one front and one back paw, that she's being a good girl. Grrrrr! :foxes15:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I hated them. They were ok at first,but unless you are willing to wash them EVERY single day, they begin to smell. We throwed all of ours away. We ordered them I think off of e bay


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I like the disposable pads you get from Walmart. I use the trays to put the diapers in. You clamp them down on all 4 sides. No slip no mess. And the trays are only 14.99. In the pet department


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

missydawn said:


> I like the disposable pads you get from Walmart. I use the trays to put the diapers in. You clamp them down on all 4 sides. No slip no mess. And the trays are only 14.99. In the pet department


Yeah, I use the disposable pads currently, and I get mine from Walmart too. But I've tried every kind of tray out there, including the one you mentioned. I found a fabulous one online too, with three erect sides. Didn't matter what I tried, my dogs just wouldn't go on them. Not only would not eliminate on them, but wouldn't even STEP on them. I don't know why, but I gave up. I think it had something to do with them having some give, or making a noise, something about them not feeling secure. Which is why the washer tray idea sounds good...that one sits directly on the ground, so there'd be no feeling of insecurity. 

As far as the washable pads smelling, I intend to buy enough that I'm changing them out once a day, just like I do the disposable ones, so I don't think odor is going to be an issue.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

missydawn said:


> I like the disposable pads you get from Walmart. I use the trays to put the diapers in. You clamp them down on all 4 sides. No slip no mess. And the trays are only 14.99. In the pet department


I have that tray for pee pads from walmart.



missydawn said:


> I hated them. They were ok at first,but unless you are willing to wash them EVERY single day, they begin to smell. We throwed all of ours away. We ordered them I think off of e bay


My husband is worried about order and putting in wash. But going to try it any way.

My worry is the cat, she uses the pee pads when I am not looking and if I have cloth down will that give her idea she can pee on anything cloth.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I have that tray for pee pads from walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it will make the cat pee on anything cloth.See,we had $ peeing on them.We'd get the large ones,but those kind just want for us,and it seems like the more I washed them ,the less absorbent they were.But maybe you will like them,I hope so.good luck


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

don't put Fabric Softener on them or in Dryer with them........ I found it makes them less absorbant and useless in a short period of time... 

I wonder if drying them outside would be better for them instead of the dryer


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jan896 said:


> don't put Fabric Softener on them or in Dryer with them........ I found it makes them less absorbant and useless in a short period of time...
> 
> I wonder if drying them outside would be better for them instead of the dryer


I didnt dry mine outside because of Maisey having so many out door allergies.


----------

